# Player or Codec to output audio to all channels



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a 7.1 surround sound with a Yamaha RX-V663 Receiver sourced from my computer through the HDMI output on the XFX HD-567X-ZNF3 Radeon HD 5670 video card.

I want to be able to output audio through all channels. I know audio isn't recorded in surround sound usually but I just want the "same" audio to output through all channels. Is there a program, player, or codec I can get or a setting I can change to be able to do this? 

I usually use Splayer for movies and audio and sometimes VLC player as well. If anyone knows how to do this please let me know.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## rmalak (Apr 10, 2010)

I have the audio output on the computer setup for 7.1 output. That's sort of the first step. To get a 7.1 surround effect I use FFDshow mixer and have setup a custom mixer to process the audio. So now no matter what I play it is full 7.1. It's great. I hope I have helped a little.


----------



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

So you get the same output through all channels? I have the computer setup for 7.1 output. What FFDshow mixer setup did you use to process the audio? I want to be able to turn it out and get surround sound again when I want movies though. I'm a complete noob to processing so if there is a tutorial, that would be great.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

There's probably a surround processing mode called "FULL MONO" or similar that will send the exact same sound to all channels.


----------



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

I tried searching for it and nothing comes up.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I finally got to read your Yamaha RX-V663 instruction manual.
There doesn't seem to be a "Full Mono" mode, but the next best thing would be "7ch Stereo" mode. On my Onkyo this is known as "ALL CH STEREO" which works very well.
Info on this can be found in the 'Sound field programs' area of manual (pg.50).
This mode will take any stereo or multi-channel signal and send it out as a stereo signal to all channels.


----------



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

I'll check it out and see because I tried to change it from straight through to 7 channel stereo before and it won't let me change it when I'm using HDMI from the computer.

Edit- It says not available when I try to change it and only stays at "straight".


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

slim2fattycake said:


> Edit- It says not available when I try to change it and only stays at "straight".


I don't think you can just change it from 'straight' to '7ch stereo.'
You first have to turn off the 'straight' mode, then you can change it... hopefully.


----------



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

Didn't see anywhere in the manual to turn off straight mode.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Pg51. 
There is a dedicated "STRAIGHT" button on the AVR and on the remote control.
AVR= just to the right of the big "PROGRAM" button.
remote= bottom left corner


----------



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

I have tried pressing it before and still not able to switch out of straight. BUT recently, my computer was infected by a virus and I had to reinstall windows so I went ahead and upgraded from XP to Win7 and got a new driver for the HD audio as well and I am able to change it now. I am not sure if it was any one of those things or just that I didn't disable the straight button right the first time but it works now.


----------

